# Hi anyone here know about coursing?



## wild horses

Can anyone tell me about coursing dogs? competitions etc??
interested and want to know more..


----------



## Guest

UK Lure coursing in England, UK with British Sighthound Field Association


----------



## Freyja

You can only course lures here now. A lot of lurcher clubs hold racing and coursing competitions and they are sometimes held at gamefairs across the country.


----------



## wild horses

sorry i meant lure coursing! not the banned kind!


----------



## terriermaid

we lure course love it ,get the countrymans weekly or a lot of shows are on k9 community .lol do you mean whippets.lurchers or terriers


----------



## bellabrownn

Yes we are moving there. Liz is from there originally, and came to CA for college. We'll be in Marietta for a month or so until we find our own place.


----------



## shortbackandsides

hawksport said:


> Banned here


just curious whats the difference to using hawks and birds of prey for hunting rabbits ect,as opposed to dogs??? i dont really get the whole opposition to hare coursing,i would imagine there would be less injured animals left alive using this method,than when people shoot them:


----------



## Amethyst

Thank heavens it's banned here, I remember seeing images of hare coursing ... what kind of people get their kicks from "that" :frown2:


----------



## shortbackandsides

hawksport said:


> We don't invite crowds of people to come and watch[/QUOTE
> 
> as far as i was aware neither do theysame goal,same outcome,whats the difference between talons and teeth,what makes one more acceptable than the other?
> i was out with my girls one day when they got a hare,it was very quick,totally random they sit tight until you almost stand on them! i took it to a friend who cooked it.Im not going to keep them on leads just in case..
> we have a man with birds who controls the seagull population round the dumpsite near our village,i rode past his house one day and they were all sitting on ther perches in his front garden.I dont agree with mass commercial hunting/shooting,chucking birds in ditches,small scale shoots,eat what you kill,kill what you shoot,


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

shortbackandsides said:


> as far as i was aware neither do theysame goal,same outcome,whats the difference between talons and teeth,what makes one more acceptable than the other?
> i was out with my girls one day when they got a hare,it was very quick,totally random they sit tight until you almost stand on them! i took it to a friend who cooked it.Im not going to keep them on leads just in case..
> we have a man with birds who controls the seagull population round the dumpsite near our village,i rode past his house one day and they were all sitting on ther perches in his front garden.I dont agree with mass commercial hunting/shooting,chucking birds in ditches,small scale shoots,eat what you kill,kill what you shoot,


Actually, that's a misconception, hare coursing isn't about catching/killing the hare, it's about the skill of the dogs in matching the hare as it twists and turns, or 'jinks', and the hare usually has the advantage, particularly on an uphill course where it just can't be matched for speed, and as the dogs are only slipped after the hare has gained a good lead. Very few hares are actually killed during hare coursing (as a percentage I believe it's somewhere around 5 or 6 per cent), and if they are killed, they're not (as most people would imagine) torn apart by two dogs, but killed pretty much instantly by the dog that catches it; a higher proportion of hares are injured from shooting them, than there are during coursing (or as they used to be). Of course if it's about the skill of the dogs pitted against the hare, then that requires an audience to judge which dog has proven the most skillful, and that doesn't mean the dog that's managed to catch or kill anything.

Apols to take it slightly OT, but just felt a factual explanation of hare coursing was required, rather than leave it open to people's vivid imaginations


----------



## scarter

We take our Beagles to a fabulous little lure coursing 'club' in Perthshire, Scotland. It's particularly nice for our two because they can't be trusted off lead. This gives them a chance to run free in a safe environment (It's held in what was a deer farm - 20 acres with high fencing all around!

Ours love it so much that we actually bought them their own portable lure.

Here's a little video clip:

Beagle Lure Coursing on Vimeo


----------



## Omar08

I guess this is the solution your problem.


----------



## AztecCountry1

Hi there!

There's a coursing competition for Terriers and Lurchers at this weekends Robin Hood Game and Country Show in Nottinghamshire. It's run by Paddy and the Coursing Crew and was great fun! I took my German Shepherd to the show last weekend and she loved it - you'll find all you need to know on their website robinhoodcountryshow.co.uk 

 see you there!


----------



## terriermaid

bloody shame they dont do camping grrrrrrr:mad2::mad2:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

We regularly go lure coursing.

Went to one yesterday actually that the Coursing Crew had organised. It was great, George go through to the semi's, Phoenix was 3rd on straight running, and Hunter came last, but he enjoys it soo much! If only his legs were a bit longer!

We are buying our own lure Tuesday!! :thumbup:


----------

